# Timing Marks on V6 Crank Pulley



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Am seeking an explanation of the timing tick marks on main crank pulley on my V6. I believe I see seven marks, with a dot of paint on the third one, which I assume is TDC. If so, does that mean two tick marks to the left are Advanced, and the four to the right are Retarded? Or, do I have that backwards? And what does each tick mark signify? Five degrees? 

So, if I've guessed right, and the correct timing for the truck is 15 degrees BTDC, then the third tick mark to the right of the paint dot should appear under the pointer located on the engine block at the top of the pulley, when viewed with a timing light. Do I have this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you mean this?


----------



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Very helpful! Thanks Joe!


----------



## Robert Parker (2 mo ago)

I have 5 notches on my pulley,is the fare left notch my tdc, because it has a paint mark it.


----------



## Robert Parker (2 mo ago)

trebortekrap said:


> I have 5 notches on my pulley,is the fare left notch my tdc, because it has a paint mark it.
> 1999 Pathfinder


----------



## Robert Parker (2 mo ago)

trebortekrap said:


> I have 5 notches on my pulley,is the fare left notch my tdc, because it has a paint mark it.
> 1999 Pathfinder?help......


----------



## Robert Parker (2 mo ago)

Spokane95PU said:


> Very helpful! Thanks Joe!


Joe I got 5 notches on my pulley ,is the fare left my tdc.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

trebortekrap said:


> Joe I got 5 notches on my pulley ,is the fare left my tdc.


Yes, that should be the Top Dead Center, TDC.

You can always double-check that by removing the #1 spark plug and sticking something in there like a straw or screwdriver. As you hand-turn the engine, the item you have going through the spark plug hole will go up and down with the piston. At TDC, the piston should be at the top (where the term TDC comes from) and your item should be pushed the most out.


----------



## miss sam (2 mo ago)

i think i have the same problem but i have no idea any help please


----------



## hillbillyfab (Sep 30, 2021)

miss sam said:


> i think i have the same problem but i have no idea any help please


What exactly are you asking? The picture posted up above should explain the markings on your crank pulley. Are you having timing/ignition issues?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

hillbillyfab said:


> What exactly are you asking? The picture posted up above should explain the markings on your crank pulley. Are you having timing/ignition issues?


I think it's a fake account, but I don't understand the purpose yet.


----------

